# Oreo Kidded Twin Girls Updated with pics



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Oreo had TWIN GIRLS :leap: :leap: :leap:  :clap: :hi5: . Yes im very happy. This doe has given me single boy for the first 2 kidding. And ive had mostly boys born this yr soooo im supper happy.. My DD always tells me to wake her up and let her be the first to know. So i ran into her room at 6:30 this am jumping :leap: on her bed saying oreo had baby girls. She gave me a dirty look and said are you kidding me lol. Pics in a few my computer is slow


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Oreo Kidded Twin Girls*

When I seen them on fb I was So happy ! Oh by the way DH told this morning that Oreo was going to be my Birthday present ( when the girls get weaned ) :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oreo Kidded Twin Girls*

Congrats.... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Oreo Kidded Twin Girls*

Un named girl will be asking for help to name her



Jamocha My DD new girl


If you have a fb acount look on there for bigger pic


----------

